# Cybele ??? 2010 - June 22, 2012 :'(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A little ol’ nakie girl whose eyes had been ruptured from debris, horribly sick and dumped in a box with her cagemates.

Ending up at a shelter/rescue in another city that had sadly not enough funds to take care of all these sick rats having used up most of their funds on other very ill and needy animals. Unwanted by the former owner, but cared for already by Victoria who volunteered there and had asked my opinion on her health, then suddenly I realized I could not let her die untreated and sick and miserable. Then the arrangements started, since she and her cagemate had a home, they went to the vet for the initial visit and medical treatment. Poor little old lady had pneumonia, infected eyes, bumblefoot and a small cyst,

Two weeks later she was in my arms and I wish she didn’t have to leave them. She was sooo sick when Victoria adopted them and took them home to foster them for me. I was so scared she wouldn’t even make it to me at all. But antibiotics, and a loving Other Mom did the trick and this brave girl started to improve. It really was almost miraculous and was all due to Victoria!

I got her to my vet right away and we kept her on the original antibiotics but my vet in addition gassed her down, froze her eyelids and then flushed out her eyes and picked out a ton of woodshavings and debris from those poor eyes. There were no eyes left anymore. 

We were hoping this would stop all her woes but unfortunately it did not. Her eyes would fill up with brown goop and it would drain out of her nose making her sneeze, and she would aspirate some and ramp up her URI. We had planned on a surgical procedure to remove the remnant tissue of the eyeballs from her long and deep eyesockets (or debris-suckers as I called them) and had changed up her antibiotics again.

Unfortunately I found her quietly gone, on her side and no sign of a struggle. Even a peaceful passing can wrench your heart into bitty bits. I was NOT prepared for her to go. She was filling an empty part of my heart that Eli and Hope had left and I was really looking forward to our special cuddle sessions.

I ache.

My totally sightless girl never stopped exploring


















That pesky drainage that made her sneeze









Ohhhh my fish










The first night I had her out, I fell asleep. She found her way up to the crook of my neck, cuddled down, started bruxxing as I patted her and leaned my cheek on her to kiss her back, then dozed off. It was the beginning of our Love Affair.


























Her eyes nicely cleaned out









Showing off her bumblefoot









Feeling much better and nicely filled out









Showing off her little old lady pot belly while she grooms









With her friend Ophelia









Sleepy girl









She stopped startling when I touched her and she would even come looking for me if I took too long to join her. She would be searching and searching for me, and I would call he name or touch her and she would stop, her ears would swivel and she’d toddle right to me, crawl up or near me and just go still…then the bruxxing would start again. God I loved this girl.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry.....how heartwrenching! She loved you so much as you did her she looked perfect


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww! RIP sweetie!


----------

